# Amazon: turn your PC in to a Kindle...for free!



## Carol (Mar 19, 2010)

I am psyched to see this because I have wanted to get a book that is only available in Kindle format, but I do not have a Kindle of my on. 

Amazon.com has created Kindle software for the PC.  It is a free download.  If you do not have a Kindle, this will enable you to take delivery of Kindle books.  

If you do have a Kindle, the software will allow you to synchronize your Kindle library with your PC library so you never lose track of your page.  
Cool stuff!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&ref_=ms_sbrspot_0&docId=1000426311


----------

